# unconventional musical instruments



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've listened to Siegfired again. This amazing opera with a sword sounding as a musical instrument on stage (no tricks). Nothung really sings. In good versions (e.g. Solti), Nothung sounds awesome...I think they had the budget to make a good sword. In less good versions, Nothung sounds as a piece of tin. It was the first time (many years ago) I noticed a sword that can "sing" so well.

More information about Nothung:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nothung





Do you want to hear Nothung singing?






Isn't that marvelous?

Best

Martin


----------

